# Look Out Here They Come!



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

Look out here come my NEW YORK YANKEES! about ten days ago they were 9.5 games out and have since swept the A's and swept the Twins, boy where would they be if their ace Wang had not been hurt most of the season? Big series this weekend with the hated Red Sox, I hope they can pull off another sweep or last win the series, so go ahead Yankee haters start bashing, and let me know how you feel about them !


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Yankees suck. I'm calling a sweep for my Red Sox.


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

mjschijf said:


> Yankees suck. I'm calling a sweep for my Red Sox.


+1!!!!!


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

It does not look like there will be a sweep in favor of the Sox, bahahahahahahahahah! I love it can you say nanana, nanana,hey hey hey GOODBYE! Let's Go Yankees! Let's see how tommorrow goes, at least they do not have to face the likes of JOBA, but then again there is Mariano to deal with! :wink: :mrgreen: Nighty nite cupcakes! 8)


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

Eh... what ever happens happens. i am a rockie fan.. they got their W today so i am happy.


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

Oh Oh did they do it again? Well there is always tommorrow Sox fans to try and save a sweep, should be a good chance Yanks are sending their number five starter out! :wink: :mrgreen:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thank god they didn't wind up with a sweep. Hate the **** Yankees.... not a huge Sox fan but anyone that is playing the Yanks is a good team for me. 8) Its actually the only game of the three that I watched but I was happy with it. Now with the possibility of Barry Bonds playing for the Yankees.... man, its like somebody is taking the baseball snow globe and shaking it.... not sure what to do. I like Barry, hate the Yankees.... I may just give up on professional sports... and my new softball jersey is probably going to wind up being burned. :?


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> ... and my new softball jersey is probably going to wind up being burned. :?


 :? What it is not getting retired in some Hall of Fame museum somewhere? :wink:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Anaconda Pintler said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> > ... and my new softball jersey is probably going to wind up being burned. :?
> ...


Nah, they told me the track marks on the sleeve eliminated any possibility of going in the hall. :shock: :lol:


----------



## phantom (Sep 13, 2007)

The Yankees are the only team in baseball, the rest are all expansion teams.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

phantom said:


> The Yankees are the only team in baseball, the rest are all expansion teams.


One of those "expansion teams" just rolled the Yankees yesterday! :mrgreen:


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

That same expansion team is like what 12 games back, no worries PRO, you know who will be there in Oct. and it won't be one of those expansion teams I guarantee that! :mrgreen:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Anaconda Pintler said:


> That same expansion team is like what 12 games back, no worries PRO, you know who will be there in Oct. and it won't be one of those expansion teams I guarantee that! :mrgreen:


I was just pointing out that even a crappy "expansion" team can whip the Yankees. I wouldn't be too quick to overlook the Angels and the Red Sox even though you hate them. Both have solid pitching which is what wins in the playoffs. I am a NL fan myself, the League that treats pitchers as PLAYERS not skirt wearers. :shock:


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm a pretty hardcore Yankees fan myself, but I agree...make the pitchers bat. This is the only area that the NL is better than the AL.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Yankees have lost THREE in a row, two to the Orioles, you're right, their on a roll.


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

Umm yeah your right they had lost three in a row, but they salvaged the last game of the series today in a big way pounding the O's, plus they got rid of that homerun giving up reliever Farnsworth for, can you say PUDGE RODRIGUEZ from the Tigers I think he may be able to play a little ball being a career .305 hitter and a clutch kind of guy! With Posada out for the year it makes sense to have a reliable catcher. But the real test is having to play the Angels 7 times in the next ten days or so! :shock:


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

And besides that PRO get off the fence and name your team, talk about skirt wearers, who is your team? Let me guess a division leader no doubt! :wink:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Anaconda Pintler said:


> And besides that PRO get off the fence and name your team, talk about skirt wearers, who is your team? Let me guess a division leader no doubt! :wink:


Wrong again! I was drafted at 9 years old by the 'Dodgers' in Little League, and I played all 4 years of LL for them, I've been a Dodgers fan ever since. As of this morning they are 1 game out of first. 8) If you paid attention to SPORTS instead of New York knickers, you would know that already as I and fixedblade have had friendly debates over the Cubs (his team) and the Dodgers MANY times on this forum. :roll: :mrgreen:


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

Man my bad I guess I need to start reading ALL of your posts huh? I do not know how I missed that!  :wink:


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

thats cuz the yankees just buy anyone who is half decent from all the so called espansion teams. now they got pudge too. too bad all these superstar sell outs havent pulled a world series out for a while... oh well, those expansion teams can be tough sometimes


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

deadicated1 said:


> too bad all these *superstar sell outs *havent pulled a world series out for a while... oh well,


Ummm pretty much sums it up right there. I USED to like A-Rod and Johnny Damon.


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

This thread nice, makes it so I dont even have leave the house to put on the waders... Awefully deep in here. 
Go Mets and Im all for the downfall of the evil empire.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

i heard a stat last night that the yankees have spent $1.4 billion in salary since 2001 without a world series. PATHETIC


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Yankees have lost 4 in a row, and are 9 games out of first place. Yeah, here they come! -BaHa!-


----------



## drifter (Feb 19, 2008)

Sports Center can usuall answer my three daily sports questions Did the Cubs win? did the Red Sox win? and the most important did the Yankees loose?


----------



## muley_crazy (Sep 7, 2007)

Freak'in Yankees!! Go Braves!!


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

Go Cubbies. 4.5 game lead in the best division is baseball!


----------

